
June 26 Discussion Board: Just Wear a Damn Mask - sleslie
https://slbr.substack.com/p/june-26-discussion-board-just-wear/comments?r=69fyj&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
loons2
[https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-
perspective/2020/04/commenta...](https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-
perspective/2020/04/commentary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data)

